# Using puppy pads in their cage?



## pacnw

Does anyone line their rabbit cage with puppy pads? I would litter train him or her using a separate litter box, but while in training I was also thinking about putting a puppy pad underneath the floor bedding to soak up the accidents. I haven't decided on the cage bedding yet. 

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Sindri27

When I got my first rabbit I did use puppy pads to line the cage bottom a few times. I found that he would chew on them. The best thing for litter training is to not line the cage with anything. As a matter a fact my second bunny doesn't like anything but the cage floor to lay on. I use Carefresh Ultra litter for the box.If you line your whole cage with it they wont tell where they are suppose to go to the bathroom at. I put about 2 inches in most of the litterbox then put hay in the front. the hay encourages them to eat and go to the bathroom in the litter box. Once they pee in their litterbox a few times in the cage they seem to only do it in there but my second one still poops here and there on the floor which is easy to clean up after. She is only 4 months old now. This is the method I found that worked for me hope it helps.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

A towel or fleece will be better in the long run. It is a bit more expensive to buy, but they last a lot longer. You do need to wash them when they are dirty though. A couple sets for the cage allows you to have some in the cage while the others are getting washed. 

Most rabbits to pick up litter training easily anyway, so I would not worry about doing anything special unless there is an issue. 

I only really use puppy pads for travel. They are easy to just throw out when they are dirty and I then don't need to worry about something else to wash.


----------

